# 2008 Bows



## [email protected]

I just got my new Elite Synergy XT last night and put about 20 arrows through it. I'm new to archery, and have only shot a Mathews SB XT and a Hoyt, not sure which one. So far I'm just trying to dial it in. Will post back in a few days with pics and more opinion.


----------



## johnno

Personally, I was a little dissapointed with the 08 line. There was nothing in the Bowtech camp that enticed me Mathews seemed to be playing safe and coming out with a shorter version of the Drenalin and Ross appear to have added some modified cams. Also, perhaps most displeasing, IMO PSE also failed to improve on the 07 line. So for now I'm sticking with my 07 X-Force....and luving it !!


----------



## rwells

I think PSE did an excellent job on the 08 lineup. Just because everything has an X on it does not lower what they have done IMO. You have a 26" bow that shoots like it is twice it's size spitting arrows at 330fps. The TreeStand model, Moneymaker, new mossy oak X, Rogue X and Stingray. 

They have a heck of a lineup with fast, shootable bows, in all price ranges.


----------



## dhayse32

My 2008 line Grades

Mathews: C-
Same stuff different year. If you like their old stuff you will like their new stuff but nothing they did exctited me much

Bowtech: B+
Elaborated a little with the center pivot but nothing that is too exciting. I love the Airbornes but I wish they could have made them a little different besides the BH. At least they are making efforts.

Ross: N/A
Hard to grade something that you haven't seen yet. If they do what the rumors are then they basically did less than Mathews, good thing I like my Ross bow now or I would be very un excited.

PSE: B
Hey they are expanding their best bow, I just wish they would have done something besides shorten/lengthen the riser. 

Elite: N/A
Never shot an Elite but their new line resembles everything else I have seen from them.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*Iron Mace 07 .....*

I just got this IRON MACE in June. Iv'e shot it 4000+ times. Killed a huge buck at record speed, didnt miss "FASTER" as comments have stated. Dont see a reason for 2 Cadilac's in the same garage. But.... HCA has an OUTSTANDING 08 line up preparing to be released. For those of you not happy with what you have seen so far ... HCA will but a chit eatin grin onya face I promise.:darkbeer:


----------



## kruizenga1985

*08, Bows*

We havn't shot to many of the new models yet did shoot the General liked it no hand shock and very quiet, not as fast as the Guardian but felt smoother I could get used to that bow. Shot the new Hoyt Katera did not like it pulled to hard my SB pulls like 60lbs. set at 70 the Katera felt like 80. No hand shock and quiet though. I was disapointed w/Mathews was hoping they would come out w/ something faster say in the 330 fps range. Want to shoot the new Elites w/ that new cam they look alot smoother and still fast. The one company that I am excited about this year is the HCA line up heard some relly good things coming from them this year. I might have to get a new one of those this year.:wink:


----------



## SOILBOWHUNTER

*New Drenalin LD*

I've owned an MQ1 since 1997.I've always looked & shot every new bow that Mathews has put out since then.The only bow I've bought was another MQ1 so I've got 2..Anyway went & shot the New LD & I'm hooked.It's so much like my OLE SKOOL fav.Super Quiet,Super Smooth & very forgiving.It's the next BEST BOW EVER MADE BY Mathews..LD IS DA **** Steven SoIL


----------



## nypseguy

*The Rock*

Shot the rock by Diamond for the first time today since we just got it in at Bass Pro. It was ment as a sub for the rapture and triumph. Unfortunalty i feel Diamond is heading in the wrong direction. There pushing speed like the other bow companies and loosing a comfortable, easy to draw bow. When you fire the rock off the first thing you feel is the cam "slamming" the string causing alot of bow jump. IMO they need to keep off the speed bow consept and keep building good solid bows like they were doing!:wink:


----------



## Bfreeland

*diamond black ice*

i got to shoot the new bowtech/diamond bows when their trailer was at my local pro shop and i have to say the black ice is the smoothest bow i shot for a single cam and the marquis is a great bow as well. i tried out the guardian and general and i had a hard time with the pull i defininately felt the "wall" right before i reached full draw but the release of the bow was amazing didnt move at all


----------



## sneak1413

thanks for the updates guys. keep them coming. i hope this to be a learning thread for everybody.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*nothing really is OVERLY impressive to me*

i am not OVERLY impressed with any bow company so far this year. 

i do believe pse took the crown last year with the "X" force. it blew the cover off the ball for certain. bowtech did great too with the center pivot guardian. its a smooth sounding bow. then mathews did the drenaline which might have been the least impressive of the aforementioned bows,,,,,,but that was 2007.

for 2008,,,pse blew up the "x" force technology and "look" onto the whole line up. they got some good postings of speed too. many variations of big brace and short axles etc. all with good speed,,,great speed actually.

the airborne's have a nice appealing ibo stat charts. but they look like a hodge podge of a pse limb pocket,mathews roller guard,and a sims library of add ons. i am not thinking the airbornes will be as good as everyone WANTS them to be. i was HOPING they would be awesome. but after i HEARD how a 101st shot.....i am not excited to go out and buy a 82nd.

hoyt ??? well,,,nice bows,,,always have the BEST cams in my book. hate the risers,,,always will. there is a bow called the 371 or something like that ???? supposed to be a nice bow. the katera attracts me a little.

mathews is stuck in 2005 for the moment. matt is making guitars and singing and not getting inspirational visions from GOD for the next best greatest bow like years past.

darton,,,hey,,,they are ON it HARD !!! dont lose sight of a darton 3000 as being a good hunting bow. my brother bought one and shot a deer with it. its quiet as a mouse and FAST. faster then his guardian,,,but not my x-force.

high country is also making some strides. wish they'd get off the 3 grain per pound concept. anyone has to like any bow with barnsdale limbs on it.

martin ???? hey they come up with a 330 fps ibo screamer with the "cat" bow. sounds like a winner to me.

parker ??? does it matter ??? they have that frontier plus II which in itself is a great twin cam bow....sounds like my .270 short mag though....lol

i have been mainly shooting pse and mathews the last 10 years. if i had to pick a company who made the most advancements this past year.... i might pick high country or darton,,,and pse 3rd. you have to remember darton and hca have been after thoughts the last 15 years. those are some DECENT bows they have right now. i might infact buy a 300 darton...or a high country....IF i dont buy the 82nd airborne,,which is my first choice to buy this year....


----------



## outlaw63

*Bowtech General/Guardian*

I held out last year from getting a new bow. I pretty much decided on going with Bowtech, I like the things they're doing. I just shot the Guardian and the General. The General had the speed mod in and both bows were set at 29" draws. My draw is longer, 30.5. 

The Guardian just sat in my hand as I shot, no need for wrist lanyard. Could of shot it all day if the shop would have let me. Smooth draw.

The General had no shock or vibration just like the Guardian, my only problem was the cams. It seemed to have a hard break over just before full draw was reached. I don't know if this would affect me differently if the draw length was fitted to me. I assume it would be better with the smoother mod. 

I think I will be getting a Guardian soon.


----------



## mathewsk

*08 elite archery*

extreme xl... hopefully a review by thursday for you guys!


----------



## bowhunter1221

Just bought my 08 Bear Truth 2 yesterday. I love it! I got rid of a 07 Bowtech Tribute. The bear is faster with less vibration. Smoother draw. Extremely quiet. Compares to the Mathews Drenalin, but a little faster, for a better price. Recommend it to everyone.


----------



## 2wyoming

dhayse32 said:


> Ross: N/A
> Hard to grade something that you haven't seen yet. If they do what the rumors are then they basically did less than Mathews, good thing I like my Ross bow now or I would be very un excited.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ATA show brother.
> Its gonna be soon! Ive already shot the new cardiac cam system. It shoots very well. I cant wait to see what kind of new 37 they come out with.


----------



## BlueRidge

Shot some of the Bowtechs today. Tried the 82nd, Allegiance, and a "new" 07 Tribute the shop still had. The only thing on these bows was a whisker biscuit, no stabs. The 82nd was not overly harsh to draw, as others have stated, but did have a very narrow valley. Suppose that could be tuned with draw stop. Certainly was very fast and felt good in the hand after the shot. However the axle to axle was a little long and I felt it could be cumbersome in a treestand. The Allegiance was an 08 and the draw felt good. Nice valley and rock solid wall. The bow held nicely and everything was great until I pulled the trigger. It had a very harsh vibration in the riser at the shot, I've never quite felt anything like it. Shot this bow several times and it felt exactly the same every shot, was very disappointed in it. The Tribute draw cycle and overall feel was much like that of the Allegiance however it shot with ZERO vibration. Absolutely dead in the hand after the shot even without a stab or STS. Initially I was concerned about the short AtoA but I think the tall riser and parallel limbs make this a very good shooting bow. I ended up purchasing the Tribute as I liked its feel better than either of the 08's.


----------



## rackaholic

bowhunter1221 said:


> Compares to the Mathews Drenalin, but a little faster, for a better price. Recommend it to everyone.


That's weird....the drenalin is rated 2 fps faster, but then again isn't every bow faster and better than a Mathews........


----------



## sizewoods

rackaholic said:


> That's weird....the drenalin is rated 2 fps faster, but then again isn't every bow faster and better than a Mathews........


you hit the nail on the head!!! The truth 2 is an awesome bow, good lookin and great performer


----------



## rackaholic

sizewoods said:


> you hit the nail on the head!!! The truth 2 is an awesome bow, good lookin and great performer


LOL the question is who's head the nail was on...everybody hates the winners, its kind of an affirmation that everybody wants to build there bow up by tearing Mathews down, must be something there worth being compared with.


----------



## deerkiller25

ive shot the marquis, dxt, general, katera, and will soon be shooting some new bear bows. i really like what bear and pse are doing with their lineups. 

i will absolutely not replace my guardian with another bow this year. still fast enough, feels just as good, and is more accurate than any i have shot. i still like the black ice better than the marquis purely for the draw cycle, didnt see much of a difference in noise or vibration. i was impressed with the general, but not overly impressed. i really dont like the string stopper. i would take that off and put a real string stopper on (sts). i was very impressed with the mathews dxt. which is surprising, because i didnt care for the drenalin, and yes, i accept the bashing i will recieve with open arms.:darkbeer: the dxt was very steady in my hand. and i shot it quite accurately. as for hoyt, i didnt feel much of a big difference, but i like the vulcan better for some reason. i think its the cams.


----------



## jackhorner

*Katera 08 Hoyt*

I upgraded from a Trykon last month, I absolutely love this bow. Smooth, fast and forgiving considering the 6" brace height, I got two new high scores at the local 3D & ABA shoots. The only downfall is its noisey untill the rear supressor softens. THE HOYT KATERA ROCKS:wink:


----------



## bowhunter1221

rackaholic said:


> That's weird....the drenalin is rated 2 fps faster, but then again isn't every bow faster and better than a Mathews........


not puttin down matthews, just like the truth 2 better for the price. Matthews makes a nice bow just as well, but they rarely live up to the speed they advertise.


----------



## PearsonShooter

*Pearson 2008 lineup*

I went to the ATA show and shot just about every bow I could get my hands on and was disappointed in all that I shot except for the new Pearson TX-4 and the Z-32 and Z-34, all three are very smooth and quiet. Also fast! The new TX_4 is putting out 330 fps. Check them out and shoot one at a dealer near you and you will appreciate the smooth draw, compared to most cams.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS

*08 dxt*

heres my new bow i jus got 08 dxt thise is the best mathews bow that i ever hade i like it better than my switchback XT heres a pics


----------



## bow slayer

*Bowtech 82nd airbourne*

anyone have anything to say about bowtech's new 101st and 82nd airbourne bows? im getting the 82nd and im wondering if anyone know's about them or already has one or something.


----------



## JB1971

You have to shoot the X Force SS. You have to shoot it to believe it! I never thought that a short ATA bow and a fast bow at that (330 IBO) would shoot so nice. I have shot almost every new bow and by far this one surprised me the most, and there are some really nice bows out there. The SS gets my vote for '08.


----------



## LeadSled1

I am really impressed with the 82nd. I have a shorter draw length (27) and wanted to keep some speed with a 60lb pull. BC shows 335fps at 29" with 60lbs. I also wanted a really accurate bow. It has been both for me. The only problem I have is my current site is not a zero pin. With 60lbs and 368g arrows the drop from 20 yards to 30 yards is about 3 inches. So I have to get a new site with overlapping pin tracks to get my 30 yard pin in the right spot. The 60lbs is easy to draw and the backwall is solid. I moved from my 3d target to a 5 spot for practice as I busted a couple of knocks right off the bat. Wasn't expecting to be "on" with the new bow so soon.


----------



## j3dgu

Well I got a chance to shoot the DXT and the 07 Synergy this weekend so here are my thoughts. The smoothest of the two was the DXT. I was really impressed with the DXT as the Switchback XT was a disappointment for me. It was smooth, quiet and pretty fast. But it still has that trademark mathews grip that does not sit well with me. The Syn was smoother than I anticipated which is good for me because I was looking at adding a 08 version to the stable and other bows that sported versions of the binary cam had harsh draws. There was a little vibration at the shot but there was no stabilizer installed. It too was very quiet and the speed was amazing. The grip was better than the DXT. Both bows were quieter than me Vectrix. So after my Katera I will most likely add the Syn Xt to the collection.


----------



## sals737

Guys, Everybody seems to forgot about Hoyt. I have shot a lot of different styles of bows. I am here to tell you one of the top bows on the market are the Vantage X8 and X7. They are unbelievable shooting bows . They hold steadier and I am shooting spots that any other bows I would have missed. For Target, 3D, Field and Hunter this is a fantastic bow. You get a chance to shoot one,shoot it, but only do it if you are ready to buy one, Because you will want it. Also I have been shooting the Pro Elite and like the vantage better.


----------



## Mo0se

Not to be debbie downer, but our bows are useless
until *we* pick them up. Nothing wrong with
buying new stuff every year, but, planned obsolescence
is irritating. Add in marketing hype, and you think they
have re-invented the wheel. Believe in what works,
and more importantly yourself.


:nixon:

:focus:


----------



## Wyvern Creations

As an addition to this thread I decided to bring in the Parker compounds after checking out their new BlackHawk and Shooting-Star bows. VERY smooth, and stable with a very comfortable grip. They have machined out the riser to remove weight and still keep it stable. The one I shot had a whisker biskuit on it and rought finish arrows, so there was some noise there, but even with that "scratching noise" from the biskuit the Parker bows shot about 80db's (I brought a DB meter with me to the ATA show). A drop away rest would put that bow well below 80db. By comparison, that new Limbsaver bow (very cool by the way) with a drop away was 77db and was among the quietest of the bunch. Those bows will not be out for a few more weeks yet, but if you can, check them out...

Wyvern


----------



## thebassmachine

*My adventures testing the 08 models*

I have been driving all over the state shooting the new 08 model bows for the last three weeks here is what I have found. Every bow shot was a 27" draw length shot at 60 lbs 300 grain Gold Tip arrow. All bows were setup with the same accessories to help ensure somewhat accurate readings. F.P.S. was all tested with the same chonograph and poundage set using the same digital scale. I took all of my own equipment to each shop to try and get accurate results. All Bows set up and paper tuned very easily. Much better than bows had in previous years. I shot each bow about 15 shots. Still many of my opinions here but this is what I have thought of the new bows so far.

Diamond Marquis: Smooth draw cycle until breakover which is a little harsh. Quite and vibration free. Rated 286 FPS. All in all a nice bow but I didn't enojoy shooting it as much as the 07 black ice.

Bear Truth 2: Smooth draw cycle all the way thru. Quite and vibration free. Rated 287 FPS very nice bow and well worth the money I have no real complaints about this one except it could be a little faster.

Mathews DXT: smoothiest draw of all the 08 bows I have shot so far. Quite and vibration free. Rated 291 FPS only complaint is the grip is a little big in my hands nice shooting bow.

Bowtech 82nd airborne: Some what of a harsh draw cycle. Breaks over right at the end of the draw. A little louder than the other bows and just a touch of vibration, but that can be expected from a bow this fast. Rated 318 FPS Very fast but to long for me at 36". 

Bowtech General: Smooth draw until breakover like all bowtechs. Quite and vibration free. Excellent grip bow balances perfectly in my hand. Rated 288 FPS. Very nice bow if you like the binary Cam systems.

PSE X Force SS: Smooth draw but comes to a long valley. Bow is quite and very little vibration. Rated 296 FPS Nice bow for hunters that like to hunt out of a blind.

Hoyt Vectrix Plus: Smooth draw and vibration free. Very Quite bow almost no sound from this bow just the string noise. Rated 291 FPS nice all around bow.

Hoyt Katera: Smooth draw all the way thru rock solid back wall. Quite and vibration free. Bow grip is very nice bow balances in my hand very nicely. Very fast Rated at 303 FPS

I personally think the Katera is the nicest bow I have shot so far this year, with the Mathews Dxt coming in second. Best bow for the money is hands down the Bear truth 2. I still have a few more to shoot and will update when I get my hands on them. Unless I find something nicer I will be purchasing a Katera!


----------



## kyshooter17

I have shot many 2008 bows. All had their good points, some just had more than the others. 
I went with the Katera XL. Draw is smooth, shock and vibration free, shoots very good, plus it has a 7" brace height and a 36" ATA which should equal a more forgiving bow. I liked the Katera as well and couldn't tell much difference between the two but I wanted to try the more forgiving XL. 
Both bows are quiet as well.
The Bowtech General is a very nice bow. If the draw had been a little smoother I would have choosen it. It is absolutely whisper quiet, no shock or vibration, long 8" brace height, and that finish is really nice. Had the draw been smoother I would have dumped my plans for a longer ATA bow and gone with the General, I just couldn't get over the draw. After 50 or so bow kills I still get excited on the stand and sometimes this makes drawing a bow a little tough. For that reason I had to pass on the General.


----------



## norris quinn

*2008 botech 82nd airbourne*

i have been tring to set up my new bowtech 82nd air bourne, i like the solid back wall, its dead in your hand when released,not sure about the grip just yet, i have shrewd grips on my mathews bows, the draw is a lot different, with my mathews bows there is no problem letting off from full draw, this bow tech will hirt you if you let it creep or let it off at full draw, i have to knock an arrow and fire it each time i adjust on my sights and set up, i will let you know how it turns out. my 07 drenilin is a sweet shooter, i shot a 2008 bowtech general, 07 aligence, 08 dxt, and ended up buying the 82nd.



2008 bow tech 82nd air bourne #70
2007 mathews drenilin #70
2004 mathews outback #70
2005 mathews ovation #60
2006 hoyt trykon #70


----------



## bobkarr72

DIAMOND MARQUIS:

I made the rounds & shot quite a few bows before deciding on this purchase. It came down between the Marquis & the Black Ice. All things being equal, I didn't notice a terribly huge difference in draw cycles between the two. What tipped me in favor of the Marquis was the additional length & weight. For whatever reason, it felt more balanced to me and and just "held" better than the Black Ice.

I'll admit though: I'm a beginner to all of this so perhaps in my excitement I didn't notice the more subtle differences between the two. In the end, it came down to what I felt more comfortable with. I've enjoyed it for the few days that I've had it (thanks Hunter's Friend!) and am currently working on sighting it in using the Trophy Ridge Matrix that's affixed to it.


----------



## outbackarchery

*Hoyt Katera*

I have shot almost every 2007 model last year. I foend that the Vectrix gave me speed, quiteness, and most important extremely accurate and forgiving. I did not think I would trade this bow for anything until I shoot the 2008 Hoyt Katera. SUPER QUIET, and unbelieveable speed that groups exceptiionally well for a 6 in brace. The Kattera XL can be used as a competetion model,that has pin point accuracy and stealth like speed. I have watched over the past 5 years and Hoyt seems to be improving their bows each year. Elite archery is also coming up with new innovative bows.


----------



## Supershark

The only things that I can state so far about the line-ups is toward Bowtech. I shot the 82nd and the 101st. The 82nd does feel a lot better in my hand than the 101st does. Both bows seem to shoot very well with the smooth mods. The speed mod added a since of "torque" to the draw cycle. Still comfortable! The speeds are amazing! Almost mind bending, how it can draw so smooth and still produce the speed...

I have also shot the Katera and a Ultra-Elite with the new Z3 cams. I am not impressed. Hoyt had a nice cam with the spiral. The Z3 seems like they are trying too hard. The cycle is harsh and it does not do any better than the two previous models (Super-turbotec and the Vulcan)(still 330). If there was a Ultra-Elite with spirals and a one with the Z3, I personally would opt for the spirals everytime!

I have also shot the PSE X-force series of bows. Produce the speeds, definately. But the 82nd still felt better to me.

The only other one that I am wanting to shoot so far is a Drenalin LD and a Elite GTO.

These comments only reflect on what I have shot and how I feel for those bows that I have shot. These opinions are mine and mine alone. Not everyone will feel the same way, if at all


----------



## FXRScotty

I agree with Supershark that the 82nd felt better than the 101st but they were both very smooth and wicked fast.


----------



## ssmith6

I have shot all the new bowtechs and diamonds. The 82nd to me is a beast to pull on 70lbs but it will flat out sling em. Back it down to 60lb and I could shoot it all day. I thought it felt a little better in my hand and on the shot than the 101st which surprised me due to the extra brace height with the 101st. The General is the smoothest shooting bow I have ever shot. It sits in my hand and it really feels like you have not hit the release when you see the arrow hit the target. I look for BT to take the general next year and take it to 33" with 7 to 7-1/2" BH and get some more speed out of it which will make it one heck of a hunting bow. I went with the Diamond Marquis which I think is a GREAT shooting bow. I feel like it is silky smooth on the draw and little to no hand shock and quiet. I got it to use for both hunting and 3D. 

The other bows I have shot are the Browning Grand Illusion and Mirage. The mirage is a good shooting short bow which would be great for turkey season and blinds. Its just a little slower than we expected and not as smooth as some of the BT and Diamonds. I really disliked the grand Illusion. It just feels sloppy on the draw PERSONALLY. There is some hand shock and a little bit of noice. I just couldnt get it to shoot for me. 

These are just a few opinions I have. Hope it helps a little bit.


----------



## time907356

*PSE X-Force DS*

I'm relatively new, having only been shooting for 3 yrs., but I moved up to the XF from a Hoyt Ultratec last year. I chickened out of the 6" brace, and bought the DS; it looks better to me too. Had a lot of issues with the settup - bought it off of the internet new; buyer beware!! After a few adjusts to the peep, release, and sight, I was knocking nocks at twenty yards, indoors, on the 4th set! Never had that with the Hoyt! 292fps, 410gr. 31" draw, 65 lbs. Nice!
I was ready to lay down cash for the Vectrix last year, but the X-Force acclaim drew me in. When the Katera came out, it looked like a warmed over Vulcan. It's strange watching a big company play catchup...
70 lbs sure is heavy though!!


----------



## DAVID RICCARDI

Have A Bow Tech General And Can Simply Say ....no Bow Is As Smooth On Let Off..... No Bow!quiet...u Bet


----------



## Ralph-NY

get the guardian, I bought one and have put about 350 arrows through it and I love it. The bow has virtually no hand shock and I think pretty smooth to draw.....good buy


----------



## Kickers

dont count out browning just yet....... ok I shot the bow with a trophy taker drop away and other than that it was bare bones but with the factory instaled string chubs at 28 inches 80% let off and 68 lbs with a 358 gr arrow it shot 297 295 297 in a three shot test with a rock solid wall and not a bit of hand shock


----------



## J MAC

I was ready for a new one this year and had my sights set on a bowtech. I loved the 07 Guardian so thought I'd really love the General. I didn't.

Thought the General was heavier, slower, and louder (SS made a snap). So I went back to the Guardian.

Then I shot the DXT. Lighter, smoother draw, shorter, and about 5-7 fps faster. So for me the DXT fit the bill.

I know a lot of you don't care for short "kid bows" but it makes that contorted tree stand shot a snap without a second thought.

I did like the draw cycle on the Ross but didn't shoot it.


----------



## rustybikes

PSE Dream Season is a great choice in my opinion I'm also 31" draw left handed 65# shooting axis 340's @ 308fps very nice bow good luck keep on shootin


----------



## legendofthefall

*Ben Pearson*

I Have Been Shooting The Ben Pearson Pride For The Past Four Years And Loved It Very Smooth And Quiet. I Didn't Want To Change A Thing. Til I Recently Bought The Tx-4. Wow, Smoother Than Ever And Super Quiet Not To Mention The 330 Fps Is Awesome. I Believe Bow Jacks Have Something Great Going On And Recommend Anyone To Try Them. If Anyone Has Anymore Info On This Bow I Would Love To Hear About It Good Or Bad!


----------



## bambam1

*All i'm gonna say is*

give alpine a look, man , i haven't been that impressed with a bow in a long time. Looking forward to checking out the new ventura for 08. :darkbeer:


----------



## chadcb1969

shot the new dxt and the general back to back and the general outshot the dxt hands down. when you pull the trigger its like snappin your fingers with jersey gloves on, no noise and no hand shock. the only drawback was the before mentioned draw cycle, just a little rough, but worth it. can't wait to shoot something next season.


----------



## BBodoh

*Mathews DXT*

I have owned the MAthews VX Pro, Legacy,Switchback,and now the 08 Mathews DXT, and to be honest they just seem to get better as they go. The bow is short,and light, I added some weight to it, but the speed, accracy,and lack of any bow jump is impressive. I shoot in a winter 3d league, so I have shot it a couple of hundred times already, and can't wait for this years Wisconsin bow season.


----------



## RDH

After shooting most of the '08 bows I decided on the 101st Airborne. What an awesome shooter. Like any speed bow, this one takes some getting use to but after a few sessions, about 50-75 shots, it feels as smooth as any others out there. The speed out of this bow is second to none.


----------



## grapeape1

bear has a nice bow for the money the truth2 is smooth and quiet has a nice pull all the way thru as for me i am into the top end i got my apa x1 in february and have really enjoyed it am thinking of getting the viper.apa seems to be a company not talked about much but people really seem to enjoy owning


----------



## goinhtn63

Hey Everyone
I am new to the forum but would like to add my 2 cents..
I just bought the new 08 Martin Firecat Pro after shooting many other bows.
I actually had my mind set on the Bowtecs but after shooting the Martin I went with the Firecat. Very smooth shooting. Quiet. 

It felt the most comfortable to me. I have been able to group my shots pretty tight already. I haven't shot in many years prior to buying this bow so I am still trying to get used to sights and release. But so far I really like this bow.

Kevin..


----------



## ksp9416

grapeape1 said:


> bear has a nice bow for the money the truth2 is smooth and quiet has a nice pull all the way thru as for me i am into the top end i got my apa x1 in february and have really enjoyed it am thinking of getting the viper.apa seems to be a company not talked about much but people really seem to enjoy owning


Exactly, they are top notch but getting little attention. I would put the viper up against any bow, yes any bow! :wink: And the X-2 is like a GTO but with the handle and tool center, Genious!!

Great company and I hope they start getting some attention!


----------



## uncleted327

I love my new General, quite and pretty quick for such a large brace height.


----------



## HgCrew

*New Hoyts*

Hello everyone I have a question, i work in an archery proshop and have been having trouble keeping Kateras in stock, they have took off so much better than the trykons and vectrix's (even though i am sticking to my 07 vectrix) a 6 inch brace is a little too touchy for me, but i haven't heard one bad thing about it. Until today 4-9-08 i had a customer claim he got a mailer from hoyt telling him (and providing detailed instructions on how to ) cut the rubber end of their stalth shot off and glue a piece of sims rubber to it. A CRAZY IDEA! I spoke to Hoyt and they put that rumor to rest quickly by saying if there were any problems with the stealth shot they would contact dealers to get the bows back and send them to the factory for repair, they wouldn't send a mailer to a hunter who may have no idea how to fix a problem and make one worse, I guess what i'm trying to say is there are no problems with the stealth shot system on the Hoyts and if anyone hears anything different please let me know where this info is coming from, because unless its coming from the factory, its just opinion or heresay, [email protected] is the email adress to the store any info as to who is spreading these rumors please let me or Hoyt know... Thanks and shoot straight!!


----------



## WA Elk hunter

*Its an X Force for me...*

My pop bought one, I shot it, cannot believe it is as smooth, accurate, and fast as it is. I have never had a bow that shoots 345 fps, with a broadhead and field point in the same hole, awesome. PSE might have went a little too far with the marketing which:darkbeer: kept me sceptical, but proof is in the pudding, this thing rocks.


----------



## 417bowsales

*Top bows*

Speed is in, one bow company that is over looked by the media and the marketing scheme is the Elite line, Smooth, fast and will just pain out do a "catch us if you can" anyday. I think when people catch on to this bow line then the others will be left in the dust. O fcourse you can never count out the PSE X-force(any of them) Speed, speed and more speed. In the department of speed it is hard for any bow company to compete with a 6 inch brace. Hands down...FASTEST on the market right now. Anothe rtop bow is the Parker Black Hawk, Really good looking bow, shoots good, smooth, quiet and has a really good price for a good performer. Im my opinion those are the three best on the market right now


----------



## adyak

I purchased a hoyt vectrix plus this spring.Same cams as the katera but 7" brace height.Absolutely love it.


----------



## 417bowsales

*2008 bows*

Hoyt makes a great bow, they have always been known for that. I personally think their marketing is suffering since the Drury boys left them


----------



## Backlash

Don't forget to look at the new Mission Journey. If you need to come down in price in order to buy gas, this bow is great bang for the buck.


----------



## Cyrille

*08 bows*

I'm strictly a traditional archer, and am into Horse bows of the Turkish persuasion. I have recently aquired a "Raven" Horsebow 08 by Kassai from Ed Gilbert out of Wisconsin. This is a replacement bow for Mr. Kassai's Magyar Sport bow which I traded in for the Raven. Mr. Kassai's horse bows are not the most economical nor are they the most expensive on the market today. 
This bow shoots very well @ 15-20 yds If I were shooting in a tournament with this bow at the distance above. I would group in the red circle with possibly one or two golds. I have yet to practice beyond the 20' distance. but will in the near future. I wouldn't hesitate to use this bow on a hunt for deersized game and small game.
I have used Mr. Kassai's bows [bows of lighter draw weight] in SCA tournaments and won every title available in my kingdom at that time at lease once. 
I have no monatary/stock interest in Mr. Kassai's business or in Mr. Gilbert's
But I certainly have no trouble in recommending the horsebows offered.


----------



## drummeister

i just picked up an 08 darton pro3000.only had it a few days but this thing is really nice.fast(400grain arrow,71#,29"draw,300fps with an old style WB,317 with 350grain arrow)80% let off,hard back wall,no hand shock and a tack driver.


----------



## momofthree84

*08 allegiance*

anyone have any thoughts the 08 allegiance


----------



## bpitts

*08 Allegiance*

Great bow. Very smooth draw with the smooth mods and still plenty fast. The shot had some vibration until I put a string suppressor on it. Now it is hardly noticable. Very smooth and accurate. My favorite bow and considered the best bow ever made by bowtech by many.


----------



## bowhuntinbuddy

*08 gaurdian*

i am fixing to get an 08 gaurdian is there anything good or bad that i should know about it first i heard that they were good bow???


----------



## Gary73

I shot lots of different bows over the last 12 months, 82nd, 101st, Allegiance, x-force, Black Ice, Guardian, General, Admiral, Captain, Am32.

And I now own an Admiral which is a back up to my Diamond Marquis. The Marquis got good speed, 275fps 60# 29" 390gr arrow and 316fps with a 300gr arrow with a fully loaded string. I have the setting up of a Marquis down to fine art and have gotten it above IBO speed.

Its smooth, quiet, and accurate and has no vibration. For what is considered a lower brand bow by some basically wiped the floor with the others I tried in my opinion, the only place it loses out is that its 20-25fps behind the speed bows but it does not draw like one either, I like the simplicity of a single cam setup also. Basically a well priced bow that holds its own with the best and big names in the bow buisness.


----------



## cptbrain

bowhuntinbuddy said:


> i am fixing to get an 08 gaurdian is there anything good or bad that i should know about it first i heard that they were good bow???


Lots of guys here in Kosovo have them. Bowtech has a purchase program for soldiers deployed. Great bow. Fast, quiet, smooth. You will love it.


----------

